# Photoshop Dogs!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So I've been getting back into using photoshop a lot and been playing with a few pics. 
SO if you got em lets see your photoshop'd dogs!

Stunna' Sway









Feild of Pink









Dark colors









Hiding


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That hiding one is really cool looking.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww i like the pink one..just cuz pink is my favoritest color ever! (yes, sorry guys i'm about as girly as you can get..but i'm one of the biggest tomboys u'll ever meet) and yes, it's possible! i'm here! *rolls laughing*


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like Sway with his Stunna' Shades on...pink grass is hot too


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My wife did this one of Rebel


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ooo he looks all wolfish!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm sure you'll have seen the ones of Lilbit...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMFAO those are great Marty


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool picts everyone. I don't have photoshop; so I don't get to play


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

justa few I did when I was bored;


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Cool picts everyone. I don't have photoshop; so I don't get to play


You can steal it off Limewire.......I mean what?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> You can steal it off Limewire.......I mean what?


:rofl: You can get everything there.


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

wow, all those are sweet, never seen anything like that before, yeah ive lived a sheltered life,lol nice everyone. i should read more into how to do that,


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a few I get bored often but usually I have something to do already














































Done this for a friend


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

OFK you know what I would probably buy that as a wall portrait and hang in my living room that is bad ass I love it................... Off to limewire do you have to download limewire first?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes you have to download lime wire first.
(limewire.com)

HOWEVER-WARNING
When you are downloading programs that come with cracks or seriel generators. These are from hacker sites which are known to imbed virus's in their programs. BE CAREFUL what you are downloading and always run a scan on it before you unzip/open it
I will post the file I downloaded for CS3 when I get home.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rain and Jakob


----------



## clenchxxl (Aug 14, 2008)

that's awsome... i gotta get photoshop.. 
limewire...?? lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't do that with photoshop.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Wish I could figure out that damn photoshop..


----------



## Juggalette17 (Jul 2, 2008)

how long do you think photoshop would take to download off limewire??!?!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

depending on what file you pick. Mine took about an hour.


----------



## Juggalette17 (Jul 2, 2008)

shweeeeeet so I shouldnt have to sit here all day lol


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

something a lot better than limewire --

just download the program "BitComet" (I think you can do it off their website for free).

Then go to mininova.org, look for programs with the most "seeds" and "thanks", and download from there.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah you can download it off Utorrent too, just limewire is more simplistic for most people.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

true, true


----------

